# Hi, I want to gain weight and muscles, please help



## dzamilll (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi I weight 59-60kg and have problem with gaining mass I workout a lot but I haven't been able to afford enough amount of proteins. I've got a job now so I wanted to buy creatine monohydrate and some kind of whey protein, however, choosing creatine is easy but I'm not sure what else I should buy..

Please share any ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Your question is what else you should buy with your money, besides creatine and whey protein, to gain weight and build muscle?

You need to buy FOOD. Lots of food.


----------



## dzamilll (Jan 13, 2014)

Of course, this is priority  but I thought something else can help (something else - some kind of whey protein)


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

dzamilll said:


> Of course, this is priority  but I thought something else can help (something else - some kind of whey protein)


Hi and welcome first!

Supplements can only compliment a good diet, there would be no point of you spending your money on whey or creatine if you don't eat enough so take a look at the "gaining weight" section in the forum, it tells you pretty much everything about nutrition, there are even examples of what food you should be eating.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> Hi and welcome first!
> 
> Supplements can only compliment a good diet, there would be no point of you spending your money on whey or creatine if you don't eat enough so take a look at the "gaining weight" section in the forum, it tells you pretty much everything about nutrition, there are even examples of what food you should be eating.


x2


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

dzamilll said:


> Hi I weight 59-60kg and have problem with gaining mass I workout a lot but I haven't been able to afford enough amount of proteins. I've got a job now so I wanted to buy creatine monohydrate and some kind of whey protein, however, choosing creatine is easy but I'm not sure what else I should buy..
> 
> Please share any ideas. Thank you!


Agree with most of the comments above, supplements can only help supplement a good diet. Be sure to get enough calories from FOOD which will help you gain weight. Scott


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Pasta, chicken, extra virgin olive oil. Plenty of that, then your good to go!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

dzamilll said:


> Of course, this is priority  but I thought something else can help (something else - some kind of whey protein)


As others have said, get your diet sorted first. It may sound boring but the simple truth is that supplements are not magical potions. Most of them don't do anything and are a complete waste of money. The few that do work are better saved for later once you have your diet in check. The danger is that you convince yourself that necking a couple of shakes a day is all you need and neglect the rest of your nutritional intake.


----------



## dzamilll (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you all guys!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

shredded in your avi brah


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

dzamilll said:


> Hi I weight 59-60kg and have problem with gaining mass I workout a lot but I haven't been able to afford enough amount of proteins. I've got a job now so I wanted to buy creatine monohydrate and some kind of whey protein, however, choosing creatine is easy but I'm not sure what else I should buy..
> 
> Please share any ideas. Thank you!


Don't forget food too, you must make sure you eat enough in order to gain weight!! Scott


----------

